# Battery Calc sheets and other Fire Alarm related stuff



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Those are readily available online at firelite.com
Simple and very effective to use I might add. 
I would encourage folks to take the training class that honeywell puts on. As they go through all the programs. 
Lite calcs, ps-tools. Very hands on.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> Those are readily available online at firelite.com
> Simple and very effective to use I might add.
> I would encourage folks to take the training class that honeywell puts on. As they go through all the programs.
> Lite calcs, ps-tools. Very hands on.


Yes but the ones I have are different and are designed by honeywell engineers from the fire systems group. The calculate everything. Voltage drop. Resistance on your cable. Length of cable runs etc. I can send you a couple and see what you think


----------

